
Ask HN: Marketing SaaS to Universities? - bussierem
I am looking into a possible idea I have for a SaaS business, but I don&#x27;t have any experience marketing it.  I know from plenty of reading here that I should focus hard on the marketing side of things more than the tech at first.  Research and market fit is my primary focus right now.<p>That said, I was thinking about the idea, and it seems like universities would be my target market for the app.  I was wondering if anyone here has any experience dealing with or marketing to universities for software?  Any insights to share, or methods for going about pitching to them would be greatly appreciated!
======
ryan8020
First of all: use your personal bondings you have to your home university. If
you don't have any, look for people you know who can introduce you to
university staff they know in person. Many people have/had jobs in university
departments and know quite a bit about the people working there and can give
you both insights and warm leads about the people they have worked with!

